# Probiotics



## Jkline65 (Feb 23, 2011)

I have Maggie my 8 year old spoo with Addison's on pro biotics for dogs i got at GNC and seemingly overnight her stools were firm and larger,they had been usually soupy, hard to clean up the yard. Couple days on these and we are firm and solid and daddy is happy....and no gas and I feed her a good food. The Acana was too high in protein for her so I went down to Taste of the Wild, one of the two that are lower in protein it got some better the gas and stool but for us the missing link was the probiotic. No noticeable difference in anything else but dieharea(sp?) and gas stopped in two days so it was well worth it for me.
Has anyone else tried them??:amen:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

My dogs don't suffer from any health issues but I do give them probiotics because I believe it is beneficial. I use Fortiflora at the moment. I have also used Proviable with good results.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I eat a lot of yoghurt, does that count?  Addisons is a lack of cortisone, so I don't see how probiotics can be used to treat the disease, but they can certainly help the diarrhea. Very good tip!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I used Prozyme for Jake for years as it was recommended by my (holistic) vet. Once I get Sunny on a regular accepted diet, I'll add to his food, too.


----------



## Jkline65 (Feb 23, 2011)

I didn't mean to imply the probiotics were treatment for the addisons ( I wish it were that easy) she takes a med which name escapes me, prednisone and an antacid every day. I was just wondering if anyone else noticed a difference in gas or stomach issues after using probiotics 'cause I really have....


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

It can't hurt and it definitely can help.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

When I was feeding Riley Science Diet (shame on me! But, I didnt know better!) he had horrible gas! So he got Fortiflora and I could tell a huge difference! But, after switching to a much better food the gas has mostly gone away! We occassionally have to deal with a smelly poot or two but nothing like before!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Jkline65 said:


> I didn't mean to imply the probiotics were treatment for the addisons ( I wish it were that easy) she takes a med which name escapes me, prednisone and an antacid every day. I was just wondering if anyone else noticed a difference in gas or stomach issues after using probiotics 'cause I really have....


I think the majority of us understood your meaning.  I can't imagine coping with such a serious disease (Addison's), but you're girl is gorgeous! 

I take probiotics/digestive enzymes and EFAs and give both to my pups as well. It's not cost-prohibitive and it can't hurt. I've noticed firmer stools and less gas as well, and the vet seems happy with their condition.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

We do for the humans in our family.  Actually one of Bella's supplements is a probiotic, though I have my doubts as to it's efficacy since it doesn't come cold-packed in a dark glass container, but it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Jkline65 said:


> I didn't mean to imply the probiotics were treatment for the addisons ( I wish it were that easy) she takes a med which name escapes me, prednisone and an antacid every day. I was just wondering if anyone else noticed a difference in gas or stomach issues after using probiotics 'cause I really have....


absolutely. and, also, i changed jessie's diet to prepared raw patties (haven't made the full plunge yet) and cooked organ meats. she never had a diarrhea problem, however, terrible gas and stomach noises and belching and regurgitating. so against her vets (yes, plural) recommendations, but with the help of chocolate millie and others, i changed her diet from Evo canned to what i am doing now. major difference for her. although probiotics can't help addisons itself, it will help maggie's whole system be less taxed and anything you can do to make her feel better is a major plus for her, and you! 

oh, & btw, if adding the probiotics helped a condition, then you KNOW you did a good thing.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

My vet has given Hunter probiotics for diarrhrea twice now and it helps when nothing else seems to. He won't eat pumpkin and with this bout of diarrhea I was even giving him Immodium, poor guy. He finally came around after a day at the vets on IV fluids, antibiotics and probiotics. 

I will definitely look into fortiflora or prozyme for him to use daily.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

PoodleMomAnew said:


> My vet has given Hunter probiotics for diarrhrea twice now and it helps when nothing else seems to. He won't eat pumpkin and with this bout of diarrhea I was even giving him Immodium, poor guy. He finally came around after a day at the vets on IV fluids, antibiotics and probiotics.
> 
> I will definitely look into fortiflora or prozyme for him to use daily.


You might also try sweet potato -- it works same as pumpkin. Nice thing is you can boil it, then cut in small cubes and keep in the refrigerator and give as treats while he is having his bout, or mash into his food. Jake didn't like the pumpkin either.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Fozzie had trouble gaining weight on Primal even though he was eating as much as a 20 lb dog should. once I put him on digestive enzymes that included a probiotic, he gained weight easily.


----------

